# Permanent residency permit



## VinceW (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi All,

Can somebody please advise me if the Permanent Residence permit is just a document like a certificate or does something also get attached inside your passport.

Thanks Vince


----------



## derockzy (Aug 31, 2015)

Permanent Residence permit is just the certificate. Home affairs no longer put Permanent Residence permit on passports


----------

